
California's Air Pollution Cops Are Eyeing Uber and Lyft - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/story/californias-air-pollution-cops-eyeing-uber-lyft/
======
nullc
CARB should be eyeing google maps.

Google maps regularly directs drivers on 20+ additional mile detours when
their algorithms predict that doing so will just save minutes-- a benefit that
is usually fictional in any case because they're working with noisy and
delayed data.

Worse, even when the user manually tells google maps to not take the detour it
will aggressively attempt to move the driver back onto the detour at random
times without notice when it falsely believes the driver has gone off course.

The CO2 footprint from this default decision to is probably tremendous but no
one except google has the data to assess what it is exactly.

Beyond the massive detours to (maybe) save seconds to a minute both maps and,
especially, waze will aggressively route drivers onto surface streets for the
same second-shaving motivations. The negative impact to community safety has
been widely discussed, but this behaviour also increases pollution by creating
longer paths and moves pollution closer to people's homes.

